# NEED HELP WITH NEW DWARF BABY



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

She was born about 330AM. The poor little thing can't stand. Her legs in front from the knee down has no ligaments, the back legs are worse, they are every where. We did milk out the mare and gave it to the baby, but it seems she is lacking in the sucking reflex, cleft palate? I don't know. Of course its the 4th of July, my equine vet is gone until the 5th. In the meantime, I will continue to feed the baby, but I was trying to think of things I can do to help her to stand up so she could nurse. I haven't had a dwarf before. She is unbeliveably cute.. Extreme foward lower jaw. But it breaks my heart cuz I know what the outcome can be.

If anyone has any ideas on bracing those legs up.. Please let me know. If you have to call me collect would be fine. My number is 615-547-1590.

Thanks

Lara


----------



## kaykay (Jul 4, 2007)

lara im probably no help but i have always heard that you shouldnt brace the legs. Maybe keep feeding her and give her some time?

If its cleft palate the milk will come back out thru the hole.

no nursing reflex could point to a dummy foal or it could be because her bite is off?

I would try emailing tony at little america and maybe get his thoughts?

Sending good thoughts


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank Kay..

My vet just called me back, bless his heart, He had plans to go boating today but when he got my message he said he would meet David at the clinic at 7AM. Poor little thing. And god, I don't think I have ever seen anything cutier than this baby. She is a buckskin with a huge star.. I know this is going to be a heart breaker, I remember when Lisa @ RuffNTuff had that little dwarf and I use to just sit and wait for her to post pictures of that little thing.

Lets just hope, the vet can do something to help out. He is not one to put things down. Let me know what Tony has to say. Thanks again Kay


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for a positve outcome.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 4, 2007)

Awwww your little baby girl sounds so very precious! I hope it's a good outcome for her. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Dona (Jul 4, 2007)

Awwww.....bless your heart. It sounds like you'll make a wonderful mommy to this little one, if she makes it.

But you have to be brave, and be able to do what's best for her. If her leg deviations (and other problems) are too bad, you need to be prepared to make that dreaded decision & allow her to cross the Rainbow Bridge....no matter how hard it is.






Sending lots of prayers for you new little baby.



: Hope she's a fighter & her problems aren't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 4, 2007)

Lara,

So Sorry to hear that you are having troubles with your new little one. I will pray that all will be ok with her. Dwarf babies are adorable. Wishing you all the best and hope for a nice outcome for you all.

and................... who could ever forget Lisa's precious Sadie. I can still see her photos in my mind and she was such an angel. It's these little one's that touch the heart.

Take care.


----------



## Tony (Jul 4, 2007)

I am so sorry about your foal, but know that you know the final outcome. If one can't stand and nurse, any prolonging of their life is only torture, both for them and you.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that your baby is having such problems. My heart goes out to you for the choices you may have to make (((((HUGS))))))


----------



## bevann (Jul 4, 2007)

I am so sorry about your sweet little dwarf.As Tony has said if they can't stand and can't nurse you don't have much choice.Better to just go ahead and help them cross the Rainbow Bridge.I know it is difficult and we want to save them all, but sometimes it isn't meant to be.As a caring breeder and owner you will know what is right for your baby.I have tried to save dwarf foals by feeding them, but had to let them go due to not standing.I did have 1 dwarf, CHESTER, who could stand and nurse alone so he made it.It is so heartbreaking because they are always so sweet. I can still see my little black Appy filly and my little sorrel pinto who wasn't as big as my barn cat. Keeping you in my prayers in this difficult time.Be sure to talk to the mama about her baby and your decision and give her lots of hugs if you have to let her baby go.I did with my Fancy and I think it made a difference.Mama was ok and moved on quickly once her baby was gone.


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

Just got off the phone with David. My vet said that he is going to splint the legs and that is what he did. Once he got the splints on her, he was on the ground with her she gave him a good kick in the belly Dr Kimmons said she was extremely strong little one and don't give up just yet. Did he do wrong by splintinng the legs?

Dona send me a link to Lil Bits so I forwarded that on to my vet and he is going to read it. David feed her again for the trip home and now she is sucking the sygrine dry So far she has had 380 cc's of mama's milk.. She can stand now, but once down can't get up by herself, she has to be stood up.

I don't understand the " Magic Shoe" thing. My vet named her Ms Wiggles, so i guess that will stick. I am just concerned about the splints. I hope he did the right thing. she is a stong baby and wants to live.

Thank you all for your well wishes and support. Gonna have lots of questions tho..

Lara

PS She does have fully intact bones in all four of her legs.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 4, 2007)

LaraP said:


> Just got off the phone with David. My vet said that he is going to splint the legs and that is what he did. Once he got the splints on her, he was on the ground with her she gave him a good kick in the belly Dr Kimmons said she was extremely strong little one and don't give up just yet. Did he do wrong by splintinng the legs?
> 
> Dona send me a link to Lil Bits so I forwarded that on to my vet and he is going to read it. David feed her again for the trip home and now she is sucking the sygrine dry So far she has had 380 cc's of mama's milk.. She can stand now, but once down can't get up by herself, she has to be stood up.
> 
> ...


The Magic Shoes helped our dwarf Connie along with splinting her front leg (it looked like her leg was broken and the fetlock when she was born) - the bones fused together and she could run with our herd. If it helps your baby thrive, you will know it. If you can, have the foal stand on a piece of Fome-Core board (you can get it in most arts & crafts stores). This helped Janell see how Connie actually stood on her hooves - where she stood more on her feet, a deeper impression was left in the board.

Our other dwarf Bodie could not be "fixed" - splinting him caused him to stop eating and he colicked and almost died...the splints came off his appetite came back and he started pooping again (my son Andy fed him with a syringe and "bubbled" him on his lap like one would do a colicky baby and it helped a lot) and while he does not walk like a normal horse, he is thriving and doing well - both dwarves are with a friend of mine on a permanent loan - if she cannot keep them, they come home to me but they are now three years old and very cute. My veterinarian cares for them still at their new home and I get good updates.

Good luck with your little one and I would love to see pictures!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi lara i will say splinting them for a few days isnt horrible or the wrong thing the fact she got up and kicked says so in my book anyway.

Sadie wore splints for about a month as not only was she a dwarf but she was very very early I forget exactly but like 270 days or so she should not have made it dwarf or not.

She got stronger and eventually didint need the splints she did just need the extra help at first so I would go with it and see what happens. you will know what to do and when to do it. We used PVC pipe wrapped in cotten and vet wrap to keep them soft and then more vet wrap to put them on I changed them and put powder on under them daily and left her without them for a little bit at a time and eventually the time got longer and longer inbetween.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 4, 2007)

I have been told by some 'expert splinters' (those with a lot of experience) to splint for up to 48 hours then remove then repeat as often as necessary. Never having done this myself I don't know if this is the way to go, but I imagine your vet knows best.

Good luck with Ms Wiggles



Such a cute name!

Charlotte

p.s. Oh, I see Lisa has good experience with splints. Lisa, do you have pix of your splints?


----------



## Cara (Jul 4, 2007)

awe, um i would just wait and try to make the baby as comfortable as you can till your vet comes out.good luck


----------



## Firefall (Jul 4, 2007)

She sounds absolutely adorable, keeping good thought and fingers crossed for Ms Wiggles!!!!


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your dwarf foal. It can be so heartbreaking nat times, raising these little horses. I have to agree with the others, that if she is that bad off, I feel the kindest thing to do, would be to have her put to sleep. I would give the splints a couple of days as Charlotte said, and if she still cannot stand to nurse on her own, I would think she may end up suffering terribly the longer time goes on. :no:


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 4, 2007)

*Hello Laura~*

This is Janell, the lady that makes the corrective shoes for special needs horses, "Little Bit's *Magic Shoes*".

Your vet did the right thing by splinting this baby's legs for now. It will allow her to be able to walk and stand to nurse and keep her from stretching those little tendons and ligaments anymore than they are now.

You wrote that "she doesn't have any tendons", I don't feel that this is true, I feel that she just has tendon laxity, which is VERY common in dwarves.

The splints are good for a while, but they will not allow this foal's legs to get strong, unlike the *Magic Shoes*.

I think that your foal will most likely benifit greatly from wearing the *Magic Shoes*. It won't hurt for her to have her legs splinted for awhile, but you will HAVE to take them off every day or every other day at the most, and check for pressure sores.... you can not believe some of the pictures people send me of their horse's legs after their vets have splinted their legs, and they were left on for a week at a time! Horrible sores,



then there's a chance of infection, then you has a BIG mess on your hands, and it can even be fatal!





Please give me a call if you would like to discuss the shoes for your foal, or have any other questions. 979-877-0117

I adopted my first dwarf, Tessa, 13 years ago, and have since then adopted 7 all together over the years, I still have 6. I lost my Little Bit, 4 years ago, June 2nd.





I would like to see some pictures of your baby, and some close ups of her legs and hooves when she's standing on a hard flat surface, without her splints on. You can also e-mail me at: [email protected] if you like.

Did your vet think that she has a cleft palate? You can tell if she does, if milk runs out of her nose when she nurses. If so, this will pose another problem, as she will aspirate the milk into her lungs and develope aspiration pneumonia...then she will have to be put on antibiotics. Once she is no longer nursing, it won't be a problem, as it won't hurt if she aspirates a little water into her lungs, it's the milk that causes bacteria to grow in their lungs, not the water.

You can read all about my shoes on my website, if you would like.

http://wwwl.littlemagicshoes.com



> I have to agree with the others, that if she is that bad off, I feel the kindest thing to do, would be to have her put to sleep. I would give the splints a couple of days as Charlotte said, and if she still cannot stand to nurse on her own, I would think she may end up suffering terribly the longer time goes on.


*Just because this foal has tendon laxity, it is certainly NOT a reason to have her euthanized! I have complete confidence that Little Bit's *Magic Shoes* can work their "magic" on this foal, just as they have for hundreds of other foals!



: *


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

Little Bit said:


> > I have to agree with the others, that if she is that bad off, I feel the kindest thing to do, would be to have her put to sleep. I would give the splints a couple of days as Charlotte said, and if she still cannot stand to nurse on her own, I would think she may end up suffering terribly the longer time goes on.
> 
> 
> *Just because this foal has tendon laxity, it is certainly NOT a reason to have her euthanized! I have complete confidence that Little Bit's *Magic Shoes* can work their "magic" on this foal, just as they have for hundred of other foals!
> ...


Janell, I did not say that just because the foal has lax tendons it is reason enough to put her down. I was basing my comment on what Lara wrote, about no sucking reflex, and if she did indeed have a clefte palate, along with the severely lax tendons.


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 4, 2007)

*No sucking reflex...still not a reason to euthanize a foal, in my opinion...it may take a few days to develope. *

But I just re-read LaraP's post, she said the foal was sucking the syringe dry now! WooHoo!

These dwarf foals have such a stong will to live, it's just amazing!

Little Bit was too short to reach his dam's teats even with his legs splinted, then she developed mastitis, so he couldn't have her milk anyway...Little Bit was a "bowl baby" for 8 months. He DID have a cleft palate so I had to use a ketchup squeez bottle to put just a couple swallows of his milk replacer into his bowl at a time so that he would not aspirate milk into his lungs. I had tried every kind of nipple that's made, but he would still not suck a bottle, but he had absolutely no problem drinking his milk replacer out of a bowl.


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

Little Bit said:


> *No sucking reflex...still not a reason to euthanize a foal, in my opinion.*
> 
> Little Bit was too short to reach his dam's teats even with his legs splinted, then she developed mastitis, so he couldn't have her milk anyway...Little Bit was a "bowl baby" for 8 months. He DID have a cleft palate so I had to use a ketchup squeez bottle to put just a couple swallows of his milk replacer into his bowl at a time so that he would not aspirate milk into his lungs. I had tried every kind of nipple that's made, but he would still not suck a bottle, but he had absolutely no problem drinking his milk replacer out of a bowl.


I am not saying a cleft palate foal cannot live...I am saying that sometimes, it may be more humane to let them die peacefully without suffering, depending on the severity of the problems they are faced with.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 4, 2007)

Making the decision to euthanize is a heartbreaking one and I dont think anyone should be made to feel badly if they decide to go this route. I feel sure Mona just meant that given the previous information some foals are better off being euthanized then prolonging their suffering.

Some cannot afford the huge vet bills that go along with trying to get a foal like this going. Some just cant handle the every couple hour feeding and stress of caring for one.

We all know foals like this that make it and just as many that dont.

I know the foal (actually a yearling but looked like a foal) we took into cmhr with cleft palate was definately suffering and was leading no quality of life. I was told by osu it was a miracle that she lived as long as she did. But she was way underweight, stunted her growth, brain damage and had pnemonia. It broke my heart to put her down but I knew it was the right thing to do. She should have never suffered for as long as she did


----------



## Frankie (Jul 4, 2007)

Lara, I want you to know my thoughts are with you. None of this is easy.

I only ask you listen to your gut,,,,,,,,,,it will be right,,,,,for you and this little baby.

She is not a dwarf,,,,but was born with no sucking reflex, my Prints. No one is sure why,,,but we fed her every hour for a long time, then went to two hours. It was very much worth it.

I would have done anything for her, including letting her go,,,,but it was not what my gut was telling me,,,,,even when others were.

Sucking reflex, or lack there of,,,,,,,,does not make it hopeless, only a little tougher.

Prints turned 2 in May,,,,,,and is the best!!!!!






Best of luck to you!!!!!!!

I did have a dwarf,,,,,we lost her on the second day,,,,but we all just knew.

Mya,,,I still think of her often,,,,such a love.


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

UPDATE: Well Ms Wiggles is up and following David around like he is her very best friend. We have a camera and I can hear him just talking like crazy to her.. The back splints tend to make her want to BUCK and KICK and she can let you have it if your not carfeful..

She is sucking that syringe just dry, not is head butting David when he doesnt let her have it right away. Mama has to be watched. she tries to kick us. Every 1 1/2 is going to be really tuff for us to feed her. She is now confused of course as to who is Mama.. NOT GOOD. I smeared milk all over the mares bag to encourage her to nurse but she fights me. MY LAST feeding she was still strong. I will be honest, we are going to do everything that we can for Wiggles to a point. If I feel she is hurting in anyway, or that by keeping her alive we make her a pathetic miserable little horse, I won't hesitate in putting her down. It will hurt, but its better for the both of us. SHE DOES NOT HAVE A CLEFT PALATE. She is pooping

I will give you a call Janelle, but I would also, ask a favor of you. I will send you the money for this phone call, if you could possibly talk to my vet also.. All the help we can get would be great. And since you have so much success with the dwarves I would suck up all the information I can. Also, forgot she does have a slight heart murmur. but he said alot of horses do and felt that wasn't a concern.

MONA.. I know what you mean. I have also prepared myself for the possiblity of this not last long. Heck, the next feeding she could start the downward curve. But I also know Mona is the most tender hearted person I know..

If I have forgotten anything you will have to excuse me I am so tired. Right now she seems to be doing just great.

Oh, Lisa, I won't ever forget Sadie.. What a doll she was. Wiggles was not born early. So at least she has that going for her.

Thank you all so much..

Tired in Tennessee


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update Lara! So glad to hear she does not have a cleft papate!! :aktion033: That is one potential hindrance out of the way!!

Maybe if she gets a little more hungry between feedings, and you can somehow keep your mare quiet enough where you can take the syringe she is sucking from, and put it (from either the other side or between the mare's back legs) under the mare's belly and let her suck it, and then very slowly keep moving it back and up to the mare's bag, and then squirt the teats and smear them with the fresh milk, just maybe, she will latch on. I am wishing you and David the best of luck with this.



:


----------



## Dona (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like little Ms Wiggles is doing great! :aktion033: I'm so glad you visited the link I gave you & have talked to Janell. You will get lots of support at that sight, & it's also a wonderful place to learn how to care for Dwarfs.



: Will be keeping your little one in my prayers!



:


----------



## MInx (Jul 4, 2007)

*Welcome to the world Ms Wiggles. And God knew you would love and care for her. I can't imagine your sadness when she foaled but perhaps there's a reason she's here and if so only good will come out of it..perhaps like some a therapy giirl. Perfect size to pet from a wheelchair eh?*

Anyway, I will be crossing my fingers and believe me if I was close enough I'd definatly spell you on the feeding chores, fed round the clock on an adopted Shetland foal once..hard but very rewarding.

my best to you and your lovely caring husband. OH you know my heart lives for Buckskins! Pictures please!!with sugar on it

Maxine


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jul 4, 2007)

I am glad she is doing better and while nursing is best.. if that doesnt work we had great success with Sadie and drinking from a shallow pan

I would make up her Mares Match in bottles and keep them in the fridge (24 hours worth) and then go pour the bottle in her bowl for her she would go crazy when she saw those bottles and heaven help the poor sap who didnt poor them fast enough for her.. she would either chase you down or turn and kick you in the shins

I do promise you this Lara no matter how long Miss wiggles is in your life.. no matter how much money you spend - she will teach you life lessons that will be priceless!


----------



## CyndiD (Jul 4, 2007)

I came in on this late, but I had one years ago with a cleft palate and she did just great nursing from her momma...no trouble...ran and enjoyed life to the Max.

Then I began to wean her and introduced grain. That was the downfall, she aspirated some in her lungs and got an infection she could not recover from...and she passed away in my kitchen were we could be with her.

As short a time as she had with us, we will never forget her or that loving powerful little spirit that she was.

I am glad your little one is coming around for you Lara and will keep her and you in my prayers....



:


----------



## Marty (Jul 4, 2007)

My Dear Friend Lara,

I can read your mind. I know what you are doing, and what you are going through, and how you are feeling. You are refusing not to let this baby go without giving her your best shot and I'd be the same way too. I know you are keeping in mind what her quality of life will be too. So, whatever happens, whatever you decide, you have my support.

Much Love Sister



:


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 4, 2007)

*Oh! Mona I hope that you or no one else thinks for a minute that I would ever condone letting a dwarf Mini or any other animal, for that matter, suffer!



*

I don't post on here much, unless someone e-mails me to tell me that there is a thread on dwarves, like this morning, because many times I am taken the wrong way...I just type out what I am thinking at the time, not thinking about being politically correct, and covering all my bases before stating my thoughts. I only have the good of the dwarf in mind and wanting folks to give the foal every chance at a good life, that's all.

I just got off the phone with Laura & David...Ms Wiggles has already stolen their hearts, as I knew she would! :bgrin

She's in very good hands, and it sounds as though they have a wonderful vet as well! :aktion033:


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Marty, I think you have more confidence in me that I have. Lisa, thanks for the laugh I needed that. You always crack me up.. I could just see little Sadie chasing you down.. TOO FUNNY.. I took some pictures of Ms Wiggles, but don't know if I can post them here or not. I think there is another place where you can post pictures, if someone would let me know where that is you all can see Ms Wiggles. She does have a new issue.. If she strains, it looks to me like she has urine coming from her umbical stump. I am going to call Dr Kimmons back. These pictures arent the best cause we had just feed her 60 cc's of Mama's milk..and she passed out Tried really hard to get her to nurse but don't want nothig to do with that. She can lay down and get up all by herself. Also, I think we are going to have change her bedding. Her little tongue hangs out, and she collects whatever flies by in her mouth, ie shavings. So we have to clean her little mouth out before we feed her. Any suggestions? If we use straw she has a harder time in getting up..

Let me know where to post the pictures. and i sure will do it.. Thanks for all your help

Still Tired in TN


----------



## Dona (Jul 4, 2007)

Lara, I think you can post them right here on the Forum, as I would consider them "educational"?

Or, you can go to the photo/video page http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...amp;s=&f=13

and post there.


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

No Janell, I just didn;t want you thinking I was heartless and that I feel all dwarfs shopuld be put to sleep and not given a chance at life, because I in NO way feel that way...just sometimes I think it may be more humane to put them to sleep.

Lara, yes, you can post the pics of Ms Wiggles in this thread, as this was not a "photo" type thread. You originally posted seeking help. Please feel free to post pics!



:


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh my heart so aches for you. It sounds like Ms Wiggles is such a strong little girl and what an awesome momma she has



: to take such care of her the way you are.

Just take each monent as it comes and let her tell you how to take the next one. You'll know what she's telling you.

(((HUGS))) to you, your family and Wiggles. Looking forward to seeing pictures :aktion033:


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

I will take some more pics of her when she is hungry.. She just got feed and was a sleepy baby











http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m169/LPier/3.jpg






Hope this come out.. Got an error message before

Lara


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh what an angel she is...no wonder you lover her so much



:


----------



## Mona (Jul 4, 2007)

What a little darling. I sure hope her little legs strengthen soon and also hope she starts nursing from her dam. Best of luck to you and David.


----------



## Taya (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the photos what a pretty face



:

She is such a precious little lady. Best of luck with her she sounds very lucky to have you and David.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Jul 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart she is



: and I love her name, it suits her to a T. She is in the BEST hands possible as far as I am concerned :aktion033: . Enjoy the time you have with her, you never know it could be a long time but if it's not celebrate her coming into your world and what SHE teaches you and all of us. She is precious. Please give her a hug from me.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 4, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]oh Lara what a sweet baby you have there. hoping for all the best. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2007)

: what a cutie pie. we praying for the best.


----------



## LaraP (Jul 4, 2007)

Well she did the "lets give her a good scare" and did the passout baby routine. If I hadn't seen it before I would have sworn she just left us. I don't know why foals do that but I DONT LIKE IT..

Tried again to get her to nurse Mama.. and that isn't gonna happen right now.. I think she will get that figured out.. She is less than 24 hrs old after all, and I think for a dwarf,( never had one before) she is doing quite well. Maybe just expecting too much from her right now. After all she is just a baby.. And gives wonderful kisses. And finally Mama is taking this better.. She licks me now on the arm when I milk her out. No more kicking at us, but I still don't totally trust her. The fireworks aren't helping tho. But there is only so much that I have control over.

We talked with Lil Bit and are going to get the pictures that she needs and let her take it from there.

Lisa, thanks the powder is a wonderful idea. She is urniating out of the place it should be coming from. I am going to try a shallow pan and see where that gets us, put can't just put it down, we will have to hold it up to her cuz she is top heavy and would fall foward if she were to try and put her little head down when standing up. She hears our voice and jumps up immediately now.. but still squeezes up to her Mama. and that makes Mama feel apart of this whole thing. I feel like I have the whole world helping me out with this and it feels good. I am not getting overly excited, cuz I don't know where this is all going to lead... Its not in my hands, its up to God.. Learned that several yrs back. Maybe he is just giving us alittle bit of Heaven for right now, so I am going to do my best and if he decides that we have had enough, or Wiggles has had enough, he will lead us down that path, and I will know one way or another I have done the right thing.

Cindi, I am so sorry for your loss. That had to be heartbreaking for you..

Thanks again each and everyone of you.. and God Bless you for loving this little girl like we do..

Lara and David


----------



## bevann (Jul 4, 2007)

She is adorable!!She will let you know how long she is to be on this earth.It sounds like she intends to stay here for a while.Ask your vet about using dog splints with velcro glued on so you can remove them so her legs can get some relief from the pressure of the splints.I used them on CHESTER, my dwarf, until we got some magic type shoes on him.Today he is a therapy horse with Hearts and Hooves in texas.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 4, 2007)

LaraP said:


> and I will know one way or another I have done the right thing.


Yes, you have and you will carry that with you forever. You, David and Ms Wiggles will be in my prayers tonight.

(((HUGS))) and well wishes to all



: :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 5, 2007)

I give you full marks for love and effort. She is absolutely adorable and my prayers a light fly to you all.


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 5, 2007)

We were blessed with our little Zoey 3 years ago, we were advised by vet because she was a dwarf to put her down, she was a fighter and though it took 4 days to get her nursing and us milking momma and feeding her through a tube it was worth it. Zoey will be 3 on Monday and I feel these special ones teach you quite a lot and I would do it all over again. Zoey now goes to schools, nursing homes and also robs trains with us.

If her quality of life goes down that decision will have to be made and will be up to you to decide what is best. But they have so much love to give if they make it.


----------



## Dona (Jul 5, 2007)

I echo, what many have said



: These special little horses were put here for a reason....and anyone who has ever been "blessed" with a Dwarf, knows exactly what that reason is. They bring joy & love to all who meet them....and help to remind us of our priorities in life.

No matter how you look at it.....we "Breeders" are responsible for bringing these little LIVES into this world....and they deserve all our love and efforts to give them as comfortable a life as possible while they are here.



:


----------



## Gena (Jul 5, 2007)

Bless your heart for all you are doing for this little baby doll. Sounds like she is a little fighter and already knows she is loved. So much wonderful advice, LB family is amazing! I pray she continues to grow strong! You will be in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Little Bit (Jul 5, 2007)

*Mona you wrote:*



> No Janell, I just didn;t want you thinking I was heartless and that I feel all dwarfs shopuld be put to sleep and not given a chance at life, because I in NO way feel that way...just sometimes I think it may be more humane to put them to sleep.


*Oh! of course I did NOT think that Mona! :new_shocked: :no: I know you better than THAT!



*

YES! sometimes it is most definitely more humane to put a dwarf Mini to sleep; no animal should ever have to suffer, just because us humans don't have the guts to do the right thing, if need be!

Lara I was tickled to see the pictures of that sleepy baby girl, she is absolutely ADORABLE!

I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of her little legs without her braces on.

I was a bit surprised to see that the braces went up over her knees....but perhaps I will understand once I see her pictures without the braces on.

Give that sweet baby girl some sugars from Auntie Nell & the Biscuits...tell her we are VERY proud of her, too.



:


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh Lara,

She is just so very, very precious!! I just have a good feeling that Ms Wiggles is going to make it and she will be a wonderful part of your life!

I know that you will NEVER regret the time you are allowed to spend with her.

When we were given our first dwarf "Precious" I could not believe the unconditional love that she had. There are no words to express the joy that they bring.

Janell and Bill both were just the very best to help with any and all problems that we sometimes have with dwarves. I know that they will be there for you and Ms Wiggles!!

You will NEVER be sorry that you made the decision to give that precious little Ms Wiggles a chance at life.

Hugs and prayers for your family and a special hug and prayer for Ms Wiggles!

Love from my 2 very precious dwarves Treasure and Buddy!


----------



## LaraP (Jul 5, 2007)

OH my. They just adorable QtRae.. I am sure they give you so much pleasure and laughter. Bless there little hearts.


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh Lara, I have just read through this thread and I am so proud of you for loving your little Wiggles so much. She is such a little cutie. My prayers are with you, your sweet husband and little Wiggles and her Mom. God Bless you all.


----------

